# Ikea New rechargeable batteries and charger



## X_dead3 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi there !

I was looking on the web for some rechargeable batteries and I found that Ikea is now selling new batteries in my country (france)

http://www.ikea.com/fr/fr/catalog/categories/departments/lighting/35165/


It look also new on the US store http://www.ikea.com/us/en/search/?query=Batteries+%26+chargers
 
It seems that they have 2 kind : High capacity and low capacity (last longer)

They also offer a new kind of charger "Storhögen" for 12 AA/AAA

My question is: what's your opinion of this stuff? Could it be a good option for cheap?

Also, what can i expect in term of discharge rate when not used?

Thank a lot guys!


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Ikea New rechargeable batterries and charger*

I could have done a better design with their AA nimh rechargeable LADDA 

John.


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Ikea New rechargeable batterries and charger*

Price on the Alkaline,s is good on the UK site. Happy days will pick some up next time in Warrington.


----------



## tripplec (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Ikea New rechargeable batterries and charger*

Not on the Canadian Site though. Oh well, but noticed their 12 cell charger but there aren't any spec's with it. But 12 cell all separate channels they say.


----------



## Kurt_Woloch (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Ikea New rechargeable batterries and charger*

Actually, I'm a bit disappointed by this change. OK, there are now high capacity AA cells at 2450 mAh, but they have jumped up in price by at least 30% to € 6,50. And they are only rated at 500 charge cycles while the previous 2000 mAh cells proved more durable than that in a cycle test. The other end is now AA cells at 1000 mAh, so that's only half the previous capacity at a bit lower price.

Anyway... the 2450 mAh cells have specs suspiciously like Eneloop Pro's. Sadly you can only see them from the side at the webpage, and you don't see which country they were made in (Japanese Ladda anyone?)


----------



## X_dead3 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Ikea New rechargeable batterries and charger*

Here is the manual for the charger:
http://www.ikea.com/fr/fr/manuals/storhogen-chargeur-de-piles-avec-boitier__AA-1831661-2_pub.pdf

So, 12 hours to charge the 2450mah battery, that's pretty long.

and yeah you're right, really looks like eneloop pro spec. (way more cheaper!)

Does the "ready to use" label mean low self discharge rate?


----------



## keithy (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Ikea New rechargeable batterries and charger*

Thanks for the links!

Interesting they come out with a lower capacity version as well. 

I wonder if they changed supplier or just the branding design. 

In Australia, we have these Laddas currently. The older one was all green and not LSD, but these silver and green ones are definitely LSD






http://www.ikea.com/au/en/catalog/products/00240585/

They are also marked "ready to use" and are 2000mAh AAs and the 750mAh AAAs. From my testing they are usually higher than the stated capacity - the 2000mAh AAs are around 2100 mAh, and the AAAs are between 800-900mAh.

They are also LSD. After about 6 months, my test set of AAs lost about 20%. I forgot to do the 12 month test. 

I hope the new ones come to Australia, but our Ikea is a bit slow in getting some products. We changed from the older non-LSD Ladda batteries only about 1-2 years ago.

I like the look of the new 2xAA USB charger 






http://www.ikea.com/fr/fr/catalog/products/40303632/

I'm always looking for USB chargers to use with my portable solar panels. But the manual says that for 2450mAh AAs, it will take 12 hours to charge, so is also quite a slow charger. 

Hopefully that VINNINGE model also comes to Australia and I can test it out.


----------



## X_dead3 (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: Ikea New rechargeable batterries and charger*

Hell yeah 12 hours that is sooooo long! Which portable solar panel do you have? i'm also intested in buying one

Yesterday i kept searching informations on the new ikea batteries and i found this thread:

http://budgetlightforum.com/comment/910897#comment-910897

Of what they say there is a good chance fujitsu, eneloop and ladda batteries come from the same factory....

So maybe a good opportunity!


----------



## keithy (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: Ikea New rechargeable batterries and charger*



X_dead3 said:


> Hell yeah 12 hours that is sooooo long! Which portable solar panel do you have?\



I have a few USB solar panels:



Goal Zero Nomad 7W (2012 model)
Goal Zero Nomad 13W (2012 model)
Instapark Mercury 10W
and two recent lighter weight panels


Sunkingdom 6.5W
Blitzwolf 20W

The newer ones I mentioned in this thread:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ion-Thoughts&p=4848366&viewfull=1#post4848366

I mainly use them when camping/hiking. 

Thanks for the link to BLF thread on the new Ikea Ladda. It is cool that they could be cheap Eneloop pros. Especially for us in Australia as we only get the Chinese Made Eneloops now.


----------



## Kurt_Woloch (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: Ikea New rechargeable batterries and charger*

OK, so they are indeed made in Japan... and from what I know, FDK is the only Japanese manufacturer of LSD batteries, so I'm pretty sure by now that these are the same cells as Amazon Basic Black, "Duraloops", Eneloop Pro and black Fujitsu. For that they are really cheap... just wish they had a lower-capacity version rated at 2100 cycles as well. Because, being the same, they will probably yield the same cycle life, which unfortunately according to Power Me Up's tests is only a third of that of the old Ladda's.


----------



## X_dead3 (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: Ikea New rechargeable batterries and charger*

Thanks keithy, I will have a look on it.

http://www.ikea.com/ms/en_CA/img/pdf/ikea_april_news_en.pdf

Pages 51-54

Well, with all those informations and a low price I think i'm gonna give it a try ! Charger + batteries


----------



## kappa7 (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: Ikea New rechargeable batterries and charger*

They are indeed made in Japan.
I've see them at ikea Switzerland at 6.95Sfr the AA and 4.95SFr the AAA


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: Ikea New rechargeable batterries and charger*

Got them at Ikea Uk

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/categories/departments/lighting/35165/

John.


----------



## Swede74 (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: Ikea New rechargeable batterries and charger*


----------



## stephenk (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: Ikea New rechargeable batterries and charger*

This is great news for Australians in our FDK Eneloop free country. Of course, it'll probably taken ages for Ikea to start selling these in Australia!


----------



## rookiedaddy (Apr 14, 2016)

*Re: Ikea New rechargeable batterries and charger*

Went to IKEA and bought these...




these are made in Japan according to packaging and on battery. did a quick physical comparisons with Eneloop Pro, these do look and feel like Eneloop Pro. 
they are going at less than half the price of Eneloop Pro retailed.


----------



## GunnarGG (Apr 14, 2016)

So now we have Ikealoops, that's great.
Need to pick up a package or two.


----------



## tripplec (Apr 14, 2016)

Looks like they've hit Canada now. Although higher price it still cheaper than others.

Hmm It seems I cannot attach a photo or paste one. Oh well..

OK I SEE THE PROBLEM AND IS AS LISTED BELOW. 

So WHY can I NOT be allowed to post attachments. I am not a nubbie!!! My profile has it turned off as you see below.



You may post new threads
You may post replies
You may not post attachments
You may edit your posts


----------



## rookiedaddy (Apr 14, 2016)

A few comparison pictures to share...


----------



## keithy (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks for the comparison pics! Really hope they come to Australia soon..

It only took our Ikeas about 2 years to get the LSD green/silver Laddas in stock after you guys in Europe had them! And even then they were trying sneaky things to sell the old non-LSD all green Laddas at my local Ikeas in Melbourne - they hid the new LSD ones on bottom shelves behind old battery boxes and had the older non-LSD which were more expensive than the new LSD ones on the top shelves.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Apr 15, 2016)

Did 2 quick discharge tests on the AA-pack LADDA LSD...

Using MAHA C9000 to perform 2 tests, initial (new from pack) discharge and Refresh & Analyze cycle.
Initial discharged results:
====================
Cell 1 >> 1784mAh
Cell 2 >> 1814mAh
Cell 3 >> 1806mAh
Cell 4 >> 1797mAh
Cell 1 and 2 discharged @ 500mA, Cell 3 and 4 discharged @ 1A.


R&A results:
===========
Cell 1 >> 2418mAh
Cell 2 >> 2444mAh
Cell 3 >> 2443mAh
Cell 4 >> 2445mAh
All cells recharge @ 1A and discharge @ 500ma.

Result looks good.


----------



## kappa7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I've bought too a set of ladda AA.

Charge/discharge at 1A:
First discharge:
1693mAh
1703mAh
1685mAh
1670mAh


Second discharge after a full charge (termination set [email protected]):
2404mAh
2416mAh
2389mAh
2403mAh


----------



## KeepingItLight (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks for sharing your tests!

According the datasheet I have for the Panasonic Cell Type BK-3HCC (Eneloop Pro AA), typical capacity is 2550mAh, and minimum capacity is 2450mAh. Those specs are based on testing under these conditions:

Charge : 250mA x 16h, Discharge : 500mA(E.V.=1.0V) at 25deg.C

Given the higher charge and discharge rates used in your tests, your results are probably in the same ball park. I am not a battery expert, however, so perhaps someone who knows more than I will have something to add.


----------



## kappa7 (Apr 20, 2016)

You are right, higher discharge current leads to slightly lower capacity.
To compare our results you can see here the HJK review of the eneloop pro. At 1A he gets the same capacity as me (2401mAh). I'm now 99% sure that these cells are eneloop pro.


----------



## Enelooper (May 25, 2016)

*Re: Ikea New rechargeable batterries and charger*



Kurt_Woloch said:


> you don't see which country they were made in



Actually, if you look carefully at the picture of the AAA version on Ikea's website, you can see the words "Made in Japan".


----------



## keithy (Jul 30, 2016)

*Re: Ikea New rechargeable batterries and charger*

For Australian CPF members - these new Ikea Ladda (Ikealoops) have finally made it to our Ikeas. 

They have not been updated on the websites yet, but the prices for four AA/AAA packs are:

Eastern States: 


AA 2450 mAh $9.99
AA 1000 mAh $4.99



AAA 900 mAh $8.99
AAA 500 mAh $4.49

WA/SA (haven't been able to confirm pricing on all the varieties yet):


AA 2450 mAh $10.90
AAA 900 mAh $5.95

So great value for Japanese rebadged Eneloops pros and Eneloop Lites!


----------



## stephenk (Jul 31, 2016)

*Re: Ikea New rechargeable batterries and charger*



keithy said:


> For Australian CPF members - these new Ikea Ladda (Ikealoops) have finally made it to our Ikeas.
> 
> They have not been updated on the websites yet, but the prices for four AA/AAA packs are:
> 
> ...


That's excellent news. Now I just need a good excuse to go to IKEA!


----------



## sim888 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Re: Ikea New rechargeable batterries and charger*



keithy said:


> For Australian CPF members - these new Ikea Ladda (Ikealoops) have finally made it to our Ikeas.



Thanks Keithy...Perfect timing, was on the look out for some new batteries, and stumbled on this thread! 

Headed straight to Ikea last night and grabbed a bunch of these new ones as well as that new charger.

So, for those in Melbourne; Richmond Ikea had plenty of AA & AAA's (all capacities) but only had 2 chargers left.

All is well so far, and if anyone wants to know anything not already outlined above ask away (not that i think i'll bring too much to the table!)


----------



## cj0 (Jan 20, 2017)

Battery 1: 2508 mAh
Battery 2: 2508 mAh
Battery 3: 2508 mAh
Battery 4: 2508 mAh

Is what my calibrated/adjuste SkyRC MC3000 returns, after >= 3 cycles of 1.0V (load) discharge and 0dv charge, as capacity values for the Ikea Ladda 703.038.76 23076 9 NLD 1639. My guess this "1639" is the production datecode YYWW, so 2016 week 39. These Ladda's were purchased January 2017 in The Netherlands. The code I mention is where Henrik's photo lists "1543":





The charge/discharge energy efficiency was:
- 2.973 / + 3.676 = 80.88%
- 3.049 / + 3.694 = 82.54%
- 3.038 / + 3.707 = 81.95%
- 3.050 / + 3.644 = 83.70%


----------



## cj0 (Mar 6, 2017)

I am trying to run some *unaccelerated cycle testing* on the Ikea Ladda 2450 AA batteries, with recommended slow 245 mA -> 0.25A charging current.

To match the recommended 16 hours of charging, 16h x 245mA = 3920mAh, a 3900 mAh capacity limit has been programmed into the NiMH charging profile of the MC3000.

First I tried terminating with -2 mV delta V. That resulted in capacity cuts (due to over charging).
Then I reduced to -1 mV delta V charge termination. Then still 1 out of 4 Ladda 2450 AA batteries were terminated due to "charging capacity of 3900 mAh reached" (I guess).

That is why I ended up terminating at 0dV.

Is my math correct, or should I use a different *battery capacity* value in this *slow cycle testing*?


----------



## SilverFox (Mar 6, 2017)

Hello Cj0,

The drop in voltage termination method is less than reliable at low charge rates. Time or maximum charge is a better way to terminate the charge.

The logic goes like this:

Select the charge rate.
Terminate on maximum charge time, or on maximum capacity.

Ignore voltage drop during the charge.

Tom


----------



## Kurt_Woloch (Mar 6, 2017)

I don't know why they recommend 160% of the actual capacity. I think this is severely overcharging the batteries. Look at this graph here:

http://aacycler.com/post/nimh-charge-and-energy-efficiency/

As it seems to me, a regular Eneloop won't take up any more energy beyond 2200 mAh, which is about 15% more than the rated capacity. So with the Ladda 2450 it shouldn't make any sense to go over 2800 or at most 2900 mAh. But if the charger terminates at 0dV, I doubt it will go even that high anyway... at 0 dV regular Eneloops terminate at about 1940 mAh (102% of rated capacity), so I guess the Laddas will go up to about 2500 mAh, no matter what mAh limit you have actually set. So I'd say the limit you set doesn't matter at all, unless you set it much lower (at 2500 mAh or below).

How do you discharge the cells? This in my opinion is just as an important part of cycle testing as the charge because the lower you go with the voltage cut-off, the lower the cycle life will be. And the cut-off will yield different remaming capacities depending on the discharge current.

According to my cuirrent theory, cycle testing results should be taken with a grain of salt anyway because there's a certain variance in cycle life, no matter what the rating is, especially between different batches of batteries even from the same sort (read: different manufacturing dates). That's why you may find some batches of 2nd generation Eneloops to yield a longer cycle life than some batches of 4th or 5th generation Eneloops, even though they are rated at a lower cycle count.

Just look at those two cycling tests (one of which is still ongoing) for a comparison:
http://aacycler.com/battery/aaa/panasonic-eneloop/

http://aacycler.com/battery/aaa/sanyo-eneloop-hr-4utga/

And those (keep in mind that these should actually be the same cells by FDK, only re-badged):
http://aacycler.com/battery/aa/ikea-ladda-2450/

http://aacycler.com/battery/aa/panasonic-eneloop-pro/

http://aacycler.com/battery/aa/fujitsu-black/

http://aacycler.com/battery/aa/amazon-basics-high-capacity-precharged/

http://aacycler.com/battery/aa/duracell-ultra-2500/


----------



## ChibiM (Mar 6, 2017)

Who is the person behind AAcycler.com? A member here on CPF?


----------



## sbj (Mar 6, 2017)

Yes:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ger-analyzer&p=5032968&viewfull=1#post5032968


----------



## ChibiM (Mar 6, 2017)

sbj said:


> Yes:
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ger-analyzer&p=5032968&viewfull=1#post5032968


Thanks!


----------



## Cekid (Mar 7, 2017)

does this charger also have some kind of top off charging? or its charging is 100% complete when led light turns green?


----------



## Hugh Johnson (Mar 21, 2017)

This thread is great news. I'm looking for eneloop pro's and also recently saw these at IKEA. They're exactly one third the price of the eneloops in my region. I'll pick some up.


----------



## stephenk (Apr 30, 2017)

Purchased a large batch of the IKEA Ladda 2450 AA and 900 AAA batteries today. Every single cell measured at 1.31V before charging - very consistent!


----------



## Cekid (May 2, 2017)

some people say how those ikea ladda 2450 ( to be honest they are talking about eneloop pro, same thing) are fast loosing capacity and that you have original 2450 maybe a short amount of time? story goes like this: everything is fine at the beginning but only after a few cycles its capacity is dropped, they becomes "lazy" etc...is it true? i have them for awhile but it's too early to say anything about those claims...


----------



## ChibiM (May 2, 2017)

Can you show us who and where they claim this?


----------



## Cekid (May 2, 2017)

@ChibiM

well, i will try to find more, but it's not the first time i've heard about this...but, this 2 links are enough to get a point...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...oop-XX-2500-mAh-batteries-dropping-like-flies

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?391756-Eneloop-XX-Vs-Turnigy-2400-Cycle-Testing


----------



## ChibiM (May 3, 2017)

I thought we were talking about IKEA ladda batteries in particular.


----------



## Cekid (May 3, 2017)

@since they are some version of eneloop pro i asked the question here...same things applies to them...


----------



## ChibiM (May 6, 2017)

Since we don't know exactly which "generation" is underneath the IKEA wrapper it is probably better to keep them separate when talking about eneloop Pro. We know that eneloops have changed over the years, but we cant say that from IKEA batteries. I agree that High Capacity lsd cells are more prone to damage though. But in this discussion it might be better to distinguish them from eachother. Because I don't believe they are the same quality/generation as the latest eneloop Pro.


----------



## SoCalTiger (May 6, 2017)

Cekid said:


> some people say how those ikea ladda 2450 ( to be honest they are talking about eneloop pro, same thing) are fast loosing capacity and that you have original 2450 maybe a short amount of time? story goes like this: everything is fine at the beginning but only after a few cycles its capacity is dropped, they becomes "lazy" etc...is it true? i have them for awhile but it's too early to say anything about those claims...



I did a Google search the other day and I found some guy who tested the LADDAs through multiple charge/discharge cycles and they held good capacity through about 200 cycles. These self-discharge at a higher rate than LSD though. So, it just depends on what you want to use these batteries for.


----------



## Kurt_Woloch (May 6, 2017)

OK... excuse me for linking to AACycler's site AGAIN...

http://www.aacycler.com/battery/aa/

If you look at the chart under "AA High Capacity", you see the Ladda cells on top, outdoing the next best "equivalent" batteries (Eneloop Pro) by nearly 50%, although they have a bit less capacity. I had a conversation with Oscar (AACycler) about that, and he suspected it's because the LADDA cells tested are the newest ones (from 9/2016) while all other cells are older (Eneloop Pro are from 7/2015 and 6/2016, and Fujitsu Black are from 3/2014).

Yes, this doesn't come close to the cycles a regular Eneloop cell can deliver... but they are rated at 500 cycles, not 2100. These figures are under near optimum conditions, so in real life (discharging them to 0.9 V or lower every time and using the "usual" charging algorithm) only a fraction of that number can be expected, so I still wouldn't be surprised if they only do 100 cycles in real life.

About the higher self-discharge rate... as far as I know, they are supposed to be LSD cells, like all "Ready to use" cells are. They do self-discharge a bit faster than regular Eneloops though, though Amazon's version give a higher self discharge rate than Panasonic's, so I don't know which one would apply here. It should fall somewhere between 70% and 85% charge retention after a year, I think, while for regular Eneloops it's 90% after 12 months and 70% after 10 years.



SoCalTiger said:


> I did a Google search the other day and I found some guy who tested the LADDAs through multiple charge/discharge cycles and they held good capacity through about 200 cycles. These self-discharge at a higher rate than LSD though. So, it just depends on what you want to use these batteries for.


----------



## wkearney99 (Oct 31, 2017)

Anyone with the Storhogen care to comment about it's ability to trickle charge?

I've got one and it seems to be unable to keep batteries in it. As in, you'd expect to be able to 'load it up' and have batteries ready whenever.

Not with the one I've got. You can leave cells in there, and they'll charge. The little LCD battery gauge for each of them ticks up until full.

Great, right? Not really, because if you leave them in there the gauge still says full but eventually they discharge. This without any change to the LCD gauge level.

If you pop one loose and re-insert it the charger will update the gauge, and it'll be near dead.

My question is this something others are seeing? That this is 'designed behavior'? Or is mine defective?

Should I be able to pull AA or AAA cells in this and have them kept topped up? Or not?


----------



## Tamadite (Jan 21, 2018)

@SilverFox, post#31: Does that logic applies even if the battery is partially discharged?


----------



## david57strat (Jan 21, 2018)

*Re: Ikea New rechargeable batterries and charger*



Kurt_Woloch said:


> Actually, I'm a bit disappointed by this change. OK, there are now high capacity AA cells at 2450 mAh, but they have jumped up in price by at least 30% to € 6,50. And they are only rated at 500 charge cycles while the previous 2000 mAh cells proved more durable than that in a cycle test. The other end is now AA cells at 1000 mAh, so that's only half the previous capacity at a bit lower price.
> 
> Anyway... the 2450 mAh cells have specs suspiciously like Eneloop Pro's. Sadly you can only see them from the side at the webpage, and you don't see which country they were made in (Japanese Ladda anyone?)



I wouldn't be surprised if they were the equivalent of Eneloop Pros. I read that in a review thread posted by respected reviewer, _HKJ_, here, on CPF. This is what prompted me to buy them, in the first place, and I have no regrets.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...w-of-Ikea-Ladda-AA-2450mAh-(White)-703-038-76

Yes - the 900 mAh and 2450 NiMhs are, in fact made in Japan. 







I'm not crazy about their charger line-up, though. I prefer to charge them in some Nitecore SC4s, and they work out very well for these, and many other batteries.






I don't agree with their suggested charge rates, either. I charge all of my AA and AAA NiMhs at 500 mA, and have had no issues, whatsoever, with these batteries, in the time that I've been using them. I was able to pick these up at my local IKEA store, which is about ten minutes away from here, where they had plenty of stock, and for around $1.90 USD, a piece, after taxes. 

No complaints, here


----------



## SilverFox (Jan 21, 2018)

*Re: Ikea New rechargeable batterries and charger*

Hello Tamadite,

Welcome to CPF.

Yes. Low charge rates make it difficult to detect the drop in voltage associated with approaching a full charge. 

Tom


----------



## SweD (Jan 22, 2018)

I don't have a tremendous experience with the IKEA products, but I do own some. The 2450 cells, I stand by, they are great. The Storhögen charger shares its total amperage between cells, from what I understand, but their 4-cell charger seems to work well, I have a friend who has one, and it works. Simple as can be, but it works. I would stay away from the 12 bay one, though, unless you only charge a few at a time.


----------

